# handheld GPS.......



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi yakkers

I am in the market for a handheld GPS unit (yakking and hiking) and wanted to ask about maps etc. I know out of the packet you can plot paths and set way points etc, but usally done on a blank screen. Some of the newer models you can download maps etc, I guess like having a portable google earth tht you can map your waypoints etc.

Anyone out there with experiance in these matters?

Cheers
Ash


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Ash
I paid $150 for a Garmin Etrex (new from USA) on E-bay. It's very useful for pinpointing reefs and also for revealing speeds, distances, etc. It's waterproof to 1m for 30min but I don't know whether it'll accept maps as background, I expect not, as it's only a grey scale low res display. It also works well under forest canopy, which some don't, I understand. Very pleased with it for yakking... Visit the Garmin website -- there's heaps of info there


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Aleg, I don't have one anymore (it meet a watery grave) but the garmin handheld gps's work really well with a computer program called bluechart. You can plot all your postions and waypoints tracks etc on your computer then download them to the gps. Same in reverse if you keep a trackl of were you have been you can upload it to the pc. I believe they also make a similar program for land. But I found blue chart very easy to use an as accurate as anything. You get a map or chart with the program. You just go to the web site enter a code and download whatever chart you want world wide. You can also puchase more charts online. Back then they were a lot cheaoer than a C-map.
Hope that helps 
Dave


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have a garmin GPSmap 76. You can load up maps and what ever else. But you have to buy the mapping seperate to the GPS. For mine you can get the whole east coast of Australia marine map (Port Adelaide to the Gulf) with depths for 225 or smaller sections for 135.

You can also get topography maps etc for hiking.

If you were going hiking I would get the Garmin Map 76S because it has an extra gps sensor and a digital compass. The majority of handhelds don't have a digital compass and you have to move in order to get a direction reading (about 1 meter). This might be annoying if you are lost and in a tight spot but then again you should always be able to move a meter right and should take a back up compass.

I got mine of ebay for 340 and the basic world mapping software so i can hook it up to the computer and back up points etc and have a basic world map. (show cities, basic coast line and major roads).

I will adventually get mapping software but ATM I am a bit tight on coin 

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ash,

I'm in the hunt for a GPS too. I've narrowed things down to the Garmin GPS 72 or 76 (leaning towards the 72). It doesn't have the map facilities of the GPSmap series, but should be good enough for me. Cost is approx $280 for the 72. Although with Jesse saying


> I got mine of ebay for 340


 I may be tempted to hold out for the extra cash :wink: :twisted: 
Cheers......Nick


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Kraley,

I've been very busy with work so no time mate :evil: . Bilge pump is installed and working great 8) and I've added some height to the rear hatch to get it clear of chop on the water  . Saw Gatesy out at Balmoral last Tuesday which was the first time out for about 6 weeks! Got four small choppers and a pike. Will be out tomorrow pm, either launch Balmoral or Roseville, depends on the wind. Tried to get out last Sunday, but didn't get back from U2 concert til 1.30am, so 4.30am wake up was a bit early :twisted: . Will definately be out with you guys very soon though, Kingies here I come  .

Just been looking at the GPSmap 76 on a couple of US sites, about AUS$200 cheaper delivered than anywhere I can find here! Order will be placed as soon as I get the $$$$!!!! Does anyone know if Google Earth can be used in conjuction with these things? Might be a nice way to do the mapping Ash wants?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Flump said:


> Does anyone know if Google Earth can be used in conjuction with these things? Might be a nice way to do the mapping Ash wants?


Yep! anyone know of a model that might help with mapping? keeping in mind a tight budget? going to a-mart in the city tomorrow at lunch to check out there range.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys
The blue chart program i metnioned earlier works with all the garmins i used mine with a e traxs the little CHEAP hand held units with maps. You can't use google earth straight off it but the GPS positions are the same.

Or I bloody hope they are wouldn't want to be using 2 sets of lats and longs for the one world.

you can look up a spot on google earth and simply plot a way point into the program (I couldn't figure out how to put a screen shot up but the screen looks just like a sat nav c-map screen)

BTW on the lats and longs anyone using a printed chart from pre2002 print date the lats and longs have moved depending on were in the world you are but for sydney about 1/4 to 1/2 a NM just FYI usless pub bullshit.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> BTW on the lats and longs anyone using a printed chart from pre2002 print date the lats and longs have moved depending on were in the world you are but for sydney about 1/4 to 1/2 a NM just FYI usless pub bullshit.
> 
> Cheers Dave


On the compass rose printed on the chart, the magnetic variation is listed and you can calculate the adjustment up to the present date from any marine chart..it increases 3' annually on GC charts


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Dodge,
Correct but the change was far more sinister than that. The gps satellite system was found to be off with the charts so the charts had to change.

don't no why they couldn't just recalibrate the computer systems but i'm sure nasa or however has a good reason 

cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> Hi Dodge,
> Correct but the change was far more sinister than that. The gps satellite system was found to be off with the charts so the charts had to change.


Thanks Dave that explains 2 sets of coordinates for GPS in a book I was recently looking at, and they were telling how to adjust for one against the other depending what system you were using in your own unit.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well guys, thank you all for your input, I have made a decision and will be going with the magellan Explorist 210.....why? well it already has a pre-loaded map of Australia, so no more to pay, RR on these is around $420 but ebay has them for $350 delivered. I looked at a few cheaper ones available, but the map packs cost almost the same if not more than the actual unit. I am happy to part with $350 for the unit which will do what i need it to do, which is mapping kayak camping trips, and knowing where to come back to.

https://www.nextdestination.com.au/Page ... oductId=32

Cheers for all your input.


----------

